# Space Engine Universe Simulator software



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 24, 2019)

Quite a few people may already know about this, but there doesn't seem to be any mention of it and so I'm starting a new thread for it.

Space Engine is a free-to-download program that simulates the entire universe and it's super cool.
It's incredibly useful too, I personally use it for stargazing because you can sync the time and view (plus interact with) everything from an Earth point-of-view.

Current version is 0.99, so the final release 1.0 won't be very far away.

Download: http://spaceengine.org/


----------



## purecain (Aug 31, 2019)

looks interesting nice one!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 31, 2019)

Is this like celestia? I loved that program.


----------



## purecain (Aug 31, 2019)

I havnt installed yet but I think this is it...


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 11, 2019)

purecain said:


> I havnt installed yet but I think this is it...



Yep, that's the one. I searched and found an updated video by Scott Manley, which seems to go more in-depth about the updated features:


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 26, 2019)

Just to inform, the latest version on steam is not free. 

However it looks like the older versions are free via torrent dl. 

Going to try an older version before purchasing this game/simulator. Looks CAF!


----------



## revin (Dec 10, 2019)

SE on Steam is totally worth it if you can get it !
A friend on Twitch that hosted the TwitchCon NASA Panel this year has done fund raising {About $3k iirc a couple year's ago} for the Dev's  and it is Amazing.
I snagged it on release day at a sale, and will prolly be on sale again these holiday's.
They even put in a SuperNova in her name  And even a Stellar black hole inside for her daughter


----------

